# Amazing Illusion!



## AnthonyH (Apr 9, 2011)

So what you do is, put in your earphones and press play. Lean back and close your eyes. Prepare to be mindblown.


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol at the beginning I looked to my right thinking something had fallen.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 9, 2011)

4:19 blew my mind.


----------



## ianography (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't comprehend this.


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2011)

So delicious. I remember my first time hearing this a while ago
Still has brain-tingling as back then :y


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 9, 2011)

I will do this later tonight, when my internet reboots.


----------



## Magix (Apr 9, 2011)

Yea, that's an awesome video. Right now my rooms door is to my left, it had an even more awesome effect when the door was to my right because that's where it is in the video.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 9, 2011)

That was very fun.


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 9, 2011)

When the barber does my hair I always get a strange feeling in the left side of my hips. When the guy here came with the razor above my left ear, I got the same feeling.
Damn that **** is amazing and creepy at the same time


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 9, 2011)

The bag thing was really weird! When he started cut, I got a tingling feeling on my hip, like I do when my real hair is cut. Mind blown.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 9, 2011)

You guys and your tingling hips.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 10, 2011)

My hair looks terrible after that haircut. Can I have a refund please?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 10, 2011)

Are there any other ones of these that have this same effect? I really like this...


----------



## Jostle (Apr 10, 2011)

At the end of the video it sounded so real I had to take my headphones of to see that everyone wasn't waking up from him talking


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought my brother was laughing at me at 4:19


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 10, 2011)

cubedude7 said:


> When the barber does my hair I always get a strange feeling in the left side of my hips.





cuberkid10 said:


> I got a tingling feeling on my hip, like I do when my real hair is cut.


 I get that same tingling feeling! 
Awesome.


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2011)

>tingling, almost tickly feeling in the hips



Spoiler


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 10, 2011)

I remember when I heard this for the first time. Never fails to trip me out. =3


----------

